# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Chọn đúng máy cắt laser?

## toandacloc.cnc

Với nhu cầu gia công kim loại dần tăng cao, các thiết bị cắt truyền thống đã không còn đáp ứng được các hình dáng phức tạp nữa. Vì vậy, *Máy cắt laser* có đặc điểm là tốc độ cắt nhanh, độ chính xác cắt cao, gia công không tiếp xúc, giảm chi phí sản xuất, nâng cao hiệu quả sản xuất là ưu tiên lựa chọn hiện nay. Ngày càng có nhiều doanh nghiệp muốn sử dụng máy cắt laser để thay thế các phương pháp gia công truyền thống. Vậy làm thế nào để chọn đúng máy cắt laser, mời theo dõi bài viết Toàn Đắc Lộc thực hiện dưới đây.

Thứ nhất, sản xuất máy bám sát theo nhu cầu gia công của khách hàng. Trước khi lựa chọn máy cắt laser, khách hàng cần hiểu rõ về khả năng, vật liệu và mảng gia công chính của mình. Do nhà sản xuất sẽ sản xuất máy cắt laser và nguồn cắt phù hợp theo độ dày và chất liệu của vật liệu gia công để tốc độ cắt, độ chính xác cắt của máy được tối ưu nhất. Nhìn chung, các loại máy cắt laser trên thị trường đều có thiết kế và công suất khác nhau, chủ yếu thích hợp để cắt thép không gỉ, thép cacbon, nhôm, đồng thau và các vật liệu kim loại hợp kim nên phù hợp với hầu hết những doanh nghiệp cơ khí Việt Nam. 



Thứ hai, khách hàng cần hiểu rõ hiệu suất của *máy cắt laser*. So với các thiết bị gia công khác, *máy cắt laser* có ưu điểm là tốc độ cắt nhanh, cắt được trên nhiều vật liệu với kích thước và độ dày khách nhau phụ thuộc vào nguồn cắt laser, vết cắt nhỏ và gần như là không có xỉ, giúp tiết kiệm thời gian gia công cho nhà sản xuất. Hơn nữa, độ chính xác của quá trình gia công thiết bị, tốc độ di chuyển trong quá trình cắt và việc vận hành thiết bị không phức tạp, an toàn và thân thiện với môi trường. 

Thứ ba, kiểm tra tổng thể máy cắt laser từ bề ngoài đến thiết bị lắp đặt. Bất kể một món hàng nào cũng vậy, khi mua máy cắt laser, khách hàng cần phải hiểu được quy mô sản xuất và những thiết bị vật tư được nhà sản xuất lắp đặt trên máy cắt của bạn. Chỉ những đơn vị sản xuất uy tín mới dám show hình ảnh và xuất xứ thiết bị cho bạn. Vì vậy, khi lựa chọn đầu tư máy cắt laser nên chọn nhà sản xuất có sức mạnh tổng thể mạnh mẽ và sản xuất quy mô lớn, sẽ đảm bảo hơn về chất lượng sản phẩm và dịch vụ bán hàng như Toàn Đắc Lộc. Chúng tôi có chế độ bảo hành sau bán hàng, đảm bảo bảo vệ quyền và lợi ích của khách hàng.

Thứ tư, cân đối nguồn ngân sách để đầu tư máy cắt laser phù hợp. Đối với máy cắt laser, các phụ kiện khác nhau, công suất laser khác nhau và giá cả cũng khác nhau. Tại Toàn Đắc Lộc, chúng tôi có đầy đủ các dòng máy cắt laser từ cao cấp đến bình dân với các loại nguồn cắt và giá thành khác nhau phù hợp với tất cả những doanh nghiệp cơ khi Việt Nam. Chúng tôi là nhà sản xuất máy cắt laser tại Việt Nam, vì vậy, TDL có sự cam kết nhất định về chất lượng và sự uy tín về sản phẩm do chúng tôi cung cấp. 



Toàn Đắc Lộc là đơn vị sản xuất máy cắt laser tại Việt Nam, dịch vụ bảo hành bảo trì máy nhanh chóng hiệu quả. Để được tư vấn và báo giá máy cắt laser theo sát nhu cầu, vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi theo thông tin bên dưới:

*Công ty TNHH TOÀN ĐẮC LỘC
Địa chỉ: Số N3/1, Quốc Lộ 51, Khu phố 1, Phường Long Bình Tân, Thành phố Biên Hòa, Đồng Nai
Hotline: 0917264499
Website: toandacloc.com*

----------

